# Proper care of finger tabs?



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

Is there a standard procedure to take care of tab faces?

I have a cavalier elite finger tab with superleather that's about 3 years old, and I'm starting to notice some excessive wear on the index finger part of the tab face. There are tiny vertical cracks going down halfway from the top of the leather, and it feels like it's drying out and becoming "sticky"

I feel that the wear has probably been accelerating because a few weeks ago I replaced my string for the first time, and I can see residue from the new serving rubbing off on my nocks and face.

This tab is probably going to be replaced soon, but I'm wondering if there's any oil or leather treatment that I should be using to extend the life of a new tab.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Three years is actually pretty good! YOu can purchase replacement faces for the AAE/CAVALIER ELITE TABS! I think it is time to replace your tab facings!!
To combat the stickiness, use baby powder. WHen you use it rub it into the tab and blow away the excess. I keep a small bottle of baby powder in my quiver.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Easy, just change the leathers. Preferably with cordovan.

I used to go through 3-4 tab faces a year, but now manage with 2 or 3. I change once every 10 000 shots. Shooting in rain and intense heat also makes them wear out quicker.


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

zal said:


> Easy, just change the leathers. Preferably with cordovan.
> 
> I used to go through 3-4 tab faces a year, but now manage with 2 or 3. I change once every 10 000 shots. Shooting in rain and intense heat also makes them wear out quicker.


Excellent advice! The powder works for the short haul, because you have to reapply it frequently!


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

zal said:


> Easy, just change the leathers. Preferably with cordovan.


Oh yeah!!! Replace with the Cordovan! It is more than worth the few extra $$ they cost.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

CT -

Sorry, I've only used cordovan and haven't worn one out yet - it's been a lot longer than 3 years and I do a bit of shooting. Can't speak for the super leather, but something seems amiss. 

If you want to try a lubricant - think baby powder. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Tec-JAM (Dec 1, 2008)

Viper1 is right with the baby powder and those tabs have so many yers of shooting (even in the rain) and they still in good shape.
Almost every training session I rub the inside and outside. I alternate frequently to have identical tabs.
I still use cordovan but now I am shooting modify Soma Saker II with fingers spacer.


----------



## Chinese Tea (Mar 17, 2010)

Interesting! Makes me wonder a little who started this whole baby powder thing... baby powder is mostly made of corn starch, right? Would that be a suitable replacement?

Baby powder sounds like it would absorb moisture from a tab face (and probably keep everything consistently dry), but I've also heard that moisture from oils keep the leather flexible. Is there anything to this?

I'm getting a new tab with a cordovan face and want to make this one last


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

baby powder isn't made of powdered babies??

seriously, it can be made of either talc or corn starch powder.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

CT - 

Baby powder (I think it used to be talc) has been used as far back as I can recall. Most target guys in the 60s and 70s had powder packs on their belts and patted their tabs on them every so often. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Tec-JAM (Dec 1, 2008)

(Baby powder (I think it used to be talc) has been used as far back as I can recall. Most target guys in the 60s and 70s had powder packs on their belts and patted their tabs on them every so often.)

In those years, I did refill the powder pack with baby powder borrowed in the kit from my children, but there was also at this time, a powder dispenser (see photo). Now, I use this container for antiperspirant that I empty and refill with baby powder. This is handy for hands gulls and tabs.


----------

